# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  New guy from England

## rehmant

Im looking for a little advice 

Ive never been pakistan in my life which i know is weird for someone turning 23 next month 

Anyways im into cars and im wondering if you guys can help me out me know what the car scene is like in Pakistan. I want to know the locations for car events as in meets, race circuit, drag strips or street racing. 

Im pretty much clueless so any help would be appriciated 

Thanks

----------


## Tulip

Well i can't help you much in  that rehmant and i guess our boys here will soon give you the answer. Welcome to Desitwist =)

----------


## **Veil**

welcome to Desitwist

----------

